# Maple Wood



## smokininidaho (Nov 14, 2011)

Just bought 100 lbs of maple most are 3" diameter 10" long, $40 delivered. I think this is a good deal, tired of paying the price at home depot and lowes. BTW it has been in this guys garage in 20lb. boxes for 2 years so it should be well seasoned. He sold his offset smoker 2 years ago and the guy didn't want the wood. Any thoughts?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 14, 2011)

That old it will most likely burn quicker, however, it will be a good flavor,just cut in half and split(split wood catches better).

That is a good score, and happy smoking with it...


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice score. If you can store it inside you should take it out of the boxes, just make sure that you don't put it directly on a concrete floor.


----------



## smokininidaho (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi and thanks for the advice, just wondering why I should store inside out of the boxes?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what your climate is like, but down here in FL. if you leave it in a box it will pick up moisture & get mildew on it.


----------



## smokininidaho (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I'm in North Idaho and not a big humidity factor here, the wood is my garage which is insulated but just to be safe I'll take it out of the boxes.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice score on the wood.


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 18, 2011)

smokininidaho said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'm in North Idaho and not a big humidity factor here, the wood is my garage which is insulated but just to be safe I'll take it out of the boxes.


Air can not circulate around the wood and dry it out, or keep it dry. Cardboard will pick up moisture from the environment, just an FYI.


----------

